# KVM Virtualization : $4.99/mo VPS/CLOUD SSD GigE UnMetered IPv6 | 70+ Linux & Windows Templates



## TurnkeyInternet (Oct 24, 2016)

*TurnKey Internet, Inc* provides dedicated servers, colocation, web hosting, cloud, and virtual servers from it's company-owned and operated green datacenter. Since 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. has built a reputation of outstanding personalized service, reliability, and value. Owning our own datacenter lets our on-site 5-star rated staff answer your questions quickly and provide complete solutions direct from our expert team located right in the same building as your servers.  We are experts in the Cloud Hosting and Datacenter space with a true dedication to your online success every step of the way.


View the **ALL NEW* 'T' Series VPS Cloud Servers* which provide better performance, capacity, and un-metered GigE tier-1 bandwidth offering the ultimate combination of value, performance and reliability from a 5-Star Top Rated Cloud Hosting Company.


*FREE Website & Server Migrations* : TurnKey Internet makes migrating to our cloud and web hosting services easier than ever by handling all the migration work for your website(s) and servers including all email, databases, websites, and applications. More Information


*Order and setup is INSTANT! Choose from these ALL NEW ultra fast 'T' Series VPS Cloud Server packages: *


*T40 VPs Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)
*4 GB RAM guaranteed*
*40 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*
*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port* 
*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*
*4 Cpus* 4 x 2.0 GHz CPU
IPv4: 1 dedicated IP
IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated




*$14.99/month* Best Value Deal with coupon 'bestvalue'| *ORDER NOW*    *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*



*T80 VPs Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)
*8 GB RAM guaranteed*
*80 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*
*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port* 
*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*
*8 Cpus* 8 x 2.0 GHz CPU
IPv4: 1 dedicated IP
IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated




*$24.99/month* Best Value Deal with coupon 'bestvalue'| *ORDER NOW*   *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*



*T120 VPs Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)
*12 GB RAM guaranteed*
*120 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*
*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port* 
*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*
*12 Cpus* 12 x 2.0 GHz CPU
IPv4: 1 dedicated IP
IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated




*$34.99/month* Best Value Deal with coupon 'bestvalue'| *ORDER NOW*   *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*



*Custom VPS Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)
*1 GB RAM guaranteed*
*5 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*
*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port* 
*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*
*1 Cpu* 1 x 2.0 GHz CPU
IPv4: 1 dedicated IP
IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated




*$4.99/month* Best Value Deal with coupon 'bestvalue'| *ORDER NOW*  *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!* 


All plans above are Self Managed - please see our Full Managed VPS Cloud Servers.



**All New* 'T' Series* Cloud Server VPS's include the following:


KVM Virtualization - No over-selling, all guaranteed resources!
Linux or Windows (and custom OS's such as BSD and more!)
60+ Pre-ready Linux & Windows Templates and ISO's to choose from
Guaranteed RAM - No burst, no over-sold servers, fully-allocated RAM!
RAID-10 ultra-fast SSD storage across SAS 3.0 12 Gbps direct attached storage HDD backplane
Tier-1 national backbone connections via BGP4 redundant Juniper powered core network
Automated Weekly Backups (Upgrades to Daily Backups, and R1Soft Continous Data Protection Available)
TurnKey VPS administration panel access (web-based)
Automated reboots (FREE)
Automated OS reloads (FREE)
KVM/console access to all VPS's included free!
Licensed pre-installed image versions of Windows Server 2012 and 2008 available  
Bring your own license versions for Server 2012 and 2008, and Windows XP, Windows 7, and Windows 8
Control panels available: cPanel, Plesk, DirectAdmin, & Webmin
1 IP (IPv4) address included, purchase up to 32 if desired.
*IPv6 /64 Address Block* 
Free SmarterTools bundle, an $800 value with Windows VPS packages
100% network uptime guarantee
24x7 toll-free phone, live chat, and help desk support
30-day money-back guarantee
NO term contract (month to month)
NO setup fees
Free data migration from your old host to our servers
 




_Additional costs for certain control panels, add-ons, features, or operating systems may apply - please see order links above and shopping cart for options._



*About TurnKey Internet:*


All servers are hosted in our company-owned and operated, ENERGY STAR certified,  green data center in New York’s Tech Valley Region. Alternative technologies such as *on-site solar power generation*, cold containment pods, hydroelectricity, and SmartAisle cooling have eliminated our carbon footprint entirely, and made our datacenter the best of the best for energy efficiency nation-wide.


Since 1999, TurnKey Internet has built a reputation of outstanding personalized service, reliability, and value. We are experts in the Cloud Hosting and Datacenter space with a true dedication to your online success every step of the way.  TurnKey maintains an A+ rating from the Better Business Bureau, is SSAE 16 Type 2 certified, ENERGY STAR certified, and the winner of the 2012 Excellence in Small Business Award from the U.S. Small Business Administration. 


Don't just take our word for it - view these Verified Client Testimonials and our 5-star, perfect rating from Shopper Approved.



*CONTACT US:*
Live Chat: Live Sales Chat
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.turnkeyinternet.net
Facebook: Turnkey Internet
Twitter: @TurnKeyInternet


----------

